# Nights out in Newcastle



## Biffo (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello

I will be up in Newcastle next weekend and would be very grateful for any recommendations for good pubs/bars/clubs - as well as ones to avoid. There wil be about 12 of us on a stag do but we aren't particularly rowdy (any more).

Cheers


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2005)

What kind of stuff do you like? 

I'd stay away from the Bigg Market, its full of pissed up scrotes who like a fight. Mid weeks its alright, Monday nights is when all the student nurses get their allowance... and there's three universities in Newcastle 

This is one of my favourite places, right next to St. James... the world headquarters, but I can't find their website


----------



## Biffo (Aug 6, 2005)

Cheers Firky. The only place i'v heard of is the Big Market - big area of pubs and bars isn't it? Last night someone told me we should try Whitley Bay. Any thoughts?

Mainly we just want someone fairly mainstream & lively and if we can avoid a ruck that would be good!


----------



## Soreenkid (Aug 6, 2005)

Whitley Bay is seedy and grim, very much like Blackpool - only grimmer.

I'd goto the Quayside 

http://www.newcastlequayside.co.uk/



> Newcastle is famed for its nightlife, & Geordies are legendary for their love of a good pub. They've never had it better. With almost 30 pubs lining the Quayside, the residents of Tyneside, & visitors to the region, are certainly spoilt for choice.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 6, 2005)

Avoid the Bigg Market, its full of Tourists looken to add to the Newcastle reputation

The Gate is a great place to start and to end.

Quayside is alright, more refined as the door control is a lot stricter.


----------



## Firky (Aug 7, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Avoid the Bigg Market, its full of Tourists looken to add to the Newcastle reputation
> 
> The Gate is a great place to start and to end.
> 
> Quayside is alright, more refined as the door control is a lot stricter.



The Gate? Fuck me! That wasn't even built when I came down south, they were still pulling all that part down. Is that big ugly Co-op building still there?


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 7, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> The Gate? Fuck me! That wasn't even built when I came down south, they were still pulling all that part down. Is that big ugly Co-op building still there?



Yeah it is.

But the Gate is the place to be for the middle aged these days.

Huuuuge Odeon, every bloody restaurant you can think of from Bannatyne to Frankie and Benny

Just round the corners is Blackfriars, which is nice?

Firky, you know that they're knocking Westgate House down (concrete blob in middle of Grainger Town, opp Central Station)

The old coach station at Gallowgate are govt offices, the old govt offices been knocked down and Eldon Square is set to be ripped apart, they're totally rebuilding that too


----------



## Firky (Aug 7, 2005)

Fookin hell! Where's the money coming from? City of Culture left overs?


----------



## Riff (Aug 7, 2005)

If you like real pubs, five minutes along from the Quayside are the Tyne Bar and The Cluny.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 7, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> the world headquarters, but I can't find their website



The site used to be at  www.theworldheadquarters.com  but now it's just giving a phone number to call for info. The Trent House Bar website is also down, giving the same number.

You're right though, nice place.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info and links. I will pass it all on to the best man and he can take responsibilty for deciding.

I will report back next week on what I thought was good or bad and you can let me know if I have bad taste or not.

Cheers


----------



## Relahni (Aug 8, 2005)

I'd go to Stereo then Shin dig @ the Foundation.

But it depends what you are in to - what you want etc.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 8, 2005)

Foundation has moved to the new spankingly large Digital Club.

The Cluny is on the Ouseburn Valley Thingy and not the easiest place for visitors to get too...actually scrap that, the new Electric Bus link goes there.

Art gallery cum live music venue cum bar

Any plastics out there wishing to delude themselves for a few hours, may I recommend a visit to one of the Pitcher and Piano clone bars


----------



## Pieface (Aug 8, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> I'd go to Stereo then Shin dig @ the Foundation.
> 
> But it depends what you are in to - what you want etc.



Is Shindig _still _ going?


----------



## Isambard (Aug 8, 2005)

It's been a few years.......

Bigg market on a Friday and Saturday is just a pain, I used to like it during the week.

Quayside was too posh for me but the Barley Mow was a nice pub a bit further along.

My favourite pub crawl was City Road in Byker.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 8, 2005)

Shindig and the Foundation team can now be found in the middle of Newcastles Pink Triangle in Times Square (the Centre for Life complex)

A lot of the bars and club events are moving to newer premises as the West and East inner city area gets money thrown at it.

Bulletproof and the events at Reds (One of the 3 Northumbria Student Union Bars) are good for a laugh down

Jesmond is fun and has the claim of being one side uber posh, the other uber student and also has the worlds smallest Starbucks


----------



## Pieface (Aug 8, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Bulletproof and the events at Reds (One of the 3 Northumbria Student Union Bars) are good for a laugh down



Bulletproof!  I headbutted a TV screen at that when I was about 16......


----------



## Isambard (Aug 8, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Reds (One of the 3 Northumbria Student Union Bars) are good for a laugh down



What a flashback! I set fire to my bottle of poppers in there one night, I was in flames and the bouncer had to roll me on the carpet!    No real harm done mind.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't even remember it and I did my Masters there...


----------



## Isambard (Aug 8, 2005)

The best Friday was the old University mind. 

It was called "Bus Stop. the place you get off at"


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 8, 2005)

Forgot to mention Revolution Vodka Bar and Pravda...both alright and do cheap Smirnoff


----------



## Pieface (Aug 8, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention Revolution Vodka Bar and Pravda...both alright and do cheap Smirnoff



Is Pravda _still _ going??   


Sorry.....sorry...


----------



## Relahni (Aug 9, 2005)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Is Shindig _still _ going?



I don't know - it was when I last went there - but that was two years ago?

My cousin knows the bloke who ran it (he owns/used to own Stereo).  

I thought I'd give them a plug as he was a decent bloke.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 9, 2005)

the gate is pish. the sort of night out you can have in any city in the uk. similar themed bars, at least one of the whetherspoons cohorts, some style bars with djs and over priced drinks. and your pizza hut, nanchos chicken and a cinema.

trent house, the forth, the telegraph then world headquarters (as far as i know this is near FYEO the lap dancing club, can't remember the street), winner.

Jesmond was good about 3 years ago but is now the same as everwhere.

Just wander round and go wherever takes your fancy, the baja beach club probably...

one thing if WHQ is still going it's difficult to get into with big groups of lads.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 9, 2005)

I always thought The Trent House was a bit TOO full of posher cool-er old university type of people but I can see the attraction.

The Forth is the pub right on the High Level Bridge IIRC, good pub, you can sit outside and look down to the Tyne.

Some "local" amusements in the "Gardens" down below The Forth that I think are maybe best not mentioned on this thread.


----------



## Firky (Aug 9, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Shindig and the Foundation team can now be found in the middle of Newcastles Pink Triangle in Times Square (the Centre for Life complex)



is rockies still there and laser quest? 

j.k


----------



## Firky (Aug 9, 2005)

mrkikiet said:
			
		

> one thing if WHQ is still going it's difficult to get into with big groups of lads.



I can't say I've had a problem there, but we've had a lass or two with us at the same time, and were there often 

Last time I was there was around this time last year, I hope its still open. It hadn't changed much.

 ninjaboy had some mdma that day


----------



## Riff (Aug 9, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> *The Forth* is the pub right on the High Level Bridge IIRC, good pub, you can sit outside and look down to the Tyne.
> 
> Some "local" amusements in the "Gardens" down below The Forth that I think are maybe best not mentioned on this thread.



Ah, you're thinking of The Bridge at the end of the High Level.  The Forth is on Pink Lane and got horribly trendified a couple of years ago when that nasty bar opposite (Coc-V?) opened!  The Forth had a fire last year, but I haven't been in since it re-re-opened.  (No I didn't do it!  )

Gotham Town is good for cheap cocktails which is round the corner from The Forth - opposite Central Station.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 9, 2005)

Cheers. I must have been in The Forth back in the day when all the pubs round there were either gay or gangsters. Or in some cases, gay gangsters! You could see the whole Bermuda Traingle was going to get tarted up once the new road from the Redhugh Bridge was fixed.  


Firky, you know Rockies!   
You'll be telling me you used to hang with the old queens in "The Graveyard" next!


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 10, 2005)

Coco-V is the awful bar across the road from the Forth.

Forth got re-opened after the fire pretty much the same. I never went before it became trendified and i like it as it is. Good jukebox.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 10, 2005)

The Forth is where the beatniks hang out these days, it was probably them that started the fire.

The Telegraph has gone...shall we say.....purple

Rockies is stilll open. A bi-bar. Gay 6 days of the week and on matchday Saturday topless babes all round/

Unfortuanately Laser Quest is long gone. That whole area has been done up, the chip shop moved over the road to luxurious premises. The bulding itself is being entirely renovated.

The Bridge is ok, nice beer garden over the Tyne, but doubled prices lately.

Don't go into Baja, its an Emap Radio dream.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 10, 2005)

if you're into not particularly good young local bands and face painting there is the jez fest on the 14th, Jesmond Dene. Built by Lord 'armaments' Armstrong and given to the people of Newcastle.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 11, 2005)

mrkikiet said:
			
		

> if you're into not particularly good young local bands and face painting there is the jez fest on the 14th, Jesmond Dene. Built by Lord 'armaments' Armstrong and given to the people of Newcastle.



Jesmond Dene fights the renevated Leazes Park as Newcastles prettiest green spot


----------



## Biffo (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the recommendations. I liked Newcastle. 

We stayed in Jesmond and had a few drinks in Osbournes each day and watched the football there. We were in Chase, Buffalo Joes and a few others in the Quayside (that I can’t remember the names of) and a few bars in The Gate too. We had a good time and drank a lot but there was no hard core clubbing or pulling going on. On the plus side there was no fighting either.

Good friendly people in Newcastle – locals and visitors. To be honest I no longer have the capacity for a Stag Weekend and shall be encouraging Stag Nights from now on. 

I got old……


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey,

Just seen this thread, I know it's pontless to add anything except that about 5 years ago the best pubs in Newcastle were Trillians and Head of Steam.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 16, 2005)

For the attention of Firky from IcNewcastle



> A legend of the Newcastle club scene is set for a surprise return, 1 year after it left the party scene.
> 
> The Powerhouse, a huge hit with the Newcastle gay scene and the base of improptu concerts from everyone ranging Sir Elton John through to Girls Aloud has announced it will take over the Sugar nightclub on St James Boulevard/Westgate Road.
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 6, 2009)

A bit of a bump Going there tomorrow-any further recommendations and do you know if the places above are still going?


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 6, 2009)

So many banned people from Newcastle


----------



## janeb (Aug 6, 2009)

My local is the Cumberland, although I don't think we'll be down there tomorrow due to other plans.  A v good locals pub that pretty much welcomes whoevers around

http://www.thecumberlandarms.co.uk/


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 7, 2009)

I like the Forth which is on Pink Lane near Central Station and the Percy Arms near Haymarket. The Cluny/Ouseburn pubs are good but a out of the way a bit if you're travelling on foot and planning to stay near the city centre. I'd avoid the Gate and Bigg Market on a Friday night, tbh. Unless you're a bunch of chavs, all chavs etc.


----------



## janeb (Aug 7, 2009)

The Bodega is also good for a town centre pub, they have a good selection of real ale and you can usually get a seat (if you hang around a bit) - it's near the Tyne Theatre on Westgate Rd, about 5 mins from the station


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 7, 2009)

The Bridge (same group as the Bodega) opposite the Castle Keep is usually decent too, if it's warm you can sit outside with a reasonable view of the river.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 7, 2009)

I recommend the Bridge Hotel also.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 8, 2009)

Bugger, went past the Bridge but didn't go in
 Loved The Tyne which was pumping out techno from 8pm to a mad audeince of party girls in stilettos and men who looked like members of the Levellers and fucking cheap vodka too, The Free Trade was good as was Trent House and liked The Cluny too-Whitley bay was horrible-there was a pub called The Hairy Lemon which was packed at noon...
There was a fair bit of vomit and staggery men but it was a Friday night to be fair and I thought Newcastle was generally ace-friendly, interesting, cheap and ooh, treble vodkas


----------



## brix (Aug 8, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I recommend the Bridge Hotel also.



I used to go there when I was a student in the early 90s.  I hope it hasn't changed.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Probably has. Nothing stays the same.


----------



## brix (Aug 8, 2009)

You seem to.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Nigga please.


----------



## brix (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, whatever...


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 8, 2009)

cyberfairy said:


> Whitley bay was horrible



Whitley Bay is a dump, Tynemouth is better.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 8, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Whitley Bay is a dump, Tynemouth is better.



Tynemouth was lovely-I have spent a lot of time in Blackpool and live a mile from morecambe but found Whitley bay far worse-to be fair, it was a sunny August  Saturday afternoon but there were big gangs of shouty blokes and horrible strip bars and we could not find anywhere that was not all bellowing man to sit and have a quiet drink in.  The beach looked lovely though and there were some big charity shops but yes, Tynemouth was lovely-great market too


----------



## Totoro303 (Aug 20, 2009)

janeb said:


> The Bodega is also good for a town centre pub, they have a good selection of real ale and you can usually get a seat (if you hang around a bit) - it's near the Tyne Theatre on Westgate Rd, about 5 mins from the station





Agree - good pub also with an interesting kind of stained glass roof too. Virtually next door to it on Westgate Road, is Tilleys , which has a light airy feel to it, with large expansive windows, wooden floors, and air conditioning. Does free films some nights, has good seelction of ales, and some nights has live music. Tilleys and the Bodega are a lot more civilised friendly expereince than the Bigg market and the Cinema empire area which are only a few hundred yards away!


----------



## asbestos (Aug 21, 2009)

Development (sic) and gentrification have claimed so much of what was good in Newcastle.

Still there are a few bars worth spending time in.

The Newcastle Arms - just down from Gallowgate around the corner from Rosies and the Irish Centre, great beer.

The Cumberland Arms - a fair walk from the city centre but worth it, pop into The Tanners on the way over if you're heading down City Road, or The Tyne/Free Trade if you're walking along the quayside.

The Rose & Crown & The Beehive are alright if you want to sample some of the Bigg Market without getting too involved.

Fitzgeralds and the Black Garter are alright for a city centre pint.


----------



## isitme (Aug 21, 2009)

Ouseburn is the best place to go

Start at the Tanners and go down the hill, there's Free Trade, Ship, Cluny and ending at the Tyne

and it's a nice bit of city


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 28, 2009)

I broke into the cluny when I was 9.when it was an derelit warehouse

fuck, I am showing my age


----------

